# Be Glad It Wasn't Concrete



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yikes! What can one say?...
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-MJ7VqBtXbfI/UmvSnvnYu2I/AAAAAAAAakE/flCZNqPRG3I/s1600/dirt.gif

That's gotta hurt.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I sure hope nobody was watching! He'd have a hard time living that down..*L*


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

I shouldn't have, I beg you all for forgiveness, I am such a bad person, I know it...... :bad:

But I did laugh out loud!!!! :lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

One of the tool rental companies here, uses concrete in it's TV advertising. Only on car racing days... must be the target audience. ROTFL.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have said in the past that there are some persons that should not own tools, if they get given one by a well meaning friend then they should leave it in it's box and then walk it down the street and give it away before they hurt themselves. N


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a good one Dan. I laugh too.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It is sort of funny, in a black humour sort of way. It used to drive me crazy, on our job-sites; young guys* would overload the wheelbarrows with wet concrete mix _against my explicit instructions_. Then be unable to 'push' it up plank ramps...or worse, drop the load all over the ground. _"If I had wanted a 1/4 yard less I'd have ordered a 1/4 yard less!"_
It's quite scary being on a ramp and being unable to move a heavy load forward, knowing that you're getting tired and the load is eventually going to force you to backup...out of control.
That's why I posted this in the Safety Forum.

* "young" guys because the older guys have learned the lesson.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

no comment - haha ah sorry haha. Must be a guy trying to prove something - not a mistake I ever made - twice!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

At least in this case the most serious injury was probably to his pride. I agree with Neville too. I've seen guys who could not use any tool safely. In this case it looks like a wheelbarrow was too sophisticated a tool for this guy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> it looks like a wheelbarrow was too sophisticated a tool for this guy.


I want to see him use a table saw........LOL (not really, then they would ban all TS's from home shops)........


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

He should have paid more attention in Physics Class.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> At least in this case the most serious injury was probably to his pride. I agree with Neville too. I've seen guys who could not use any tool safely. In this case it looks like a wheelbarrow was too sophisticated a tool for this guy.


Charles one of my customers bought a compressor and cut his own finger off with it on the first night he had it, he said that the vee belt did not look right to he first took the guard off the belt and he was then playing with the belt as it was running and then he took his finger off, some persons should not own any tools. N


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> Charles one of my customers bought a compressor and cut his own finger off with it on the first night he had it, he said that the vee belt did not look right to he first took the guard off the belt and he was then playing with the belt as it was running and then he took his finger off, some persons should not own any tools. N


Totally agree.


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

Clicking both the blog link and the picture results in the same thing; a larger picture. Isn't it supposed to play a video? What am I soing wrong?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm no geek, Ted, but do you know for sure that you have a current version of 'Flash' and/or other video players operational on your computer? Maybe your anti-virus is a little too aggressive?
I just tried the thumbnail, again, worked fine.

In answer to your actual question, you're not doing anything wrong...that we know about!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Charles one of my customers bought a compressor and cut his own finger off with it on the first night he had it, he said that the vee belt did not look right to he first took the guard off the belt and he was then playing with the belt as it was running and then he took his finger off, some persons should not own any tools. N


Unbelievable. It's hard to imagine how anyone could be that stupid.


----------

